# Whats my name????



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

So we made our treck to the rep show and while we missed seeing SnM (ken reccomended you guys so highly) we found our new babies- We were told they were called sorensyls... ya- problem 1-no such frog by that name. We were hoping for amizonicas or something similar and fell in love with these 4 lil ones. Come to find out there were actually 6 in the container they sold them in- No problem by us but made me wonder about how much the guy we got them from actually Knew.... Does anyone have an thought what they are called? sp or common names?? Closest we can find is pics of R. Vents. but ours only have 4 stripes, not 5. an ideas guys?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Orange lamasi now known as Sirensis?

Justin


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You misheard your seller. The name is Sirensis. Not only did he know what he was selling, but he is also aware of the recent reclassification. Only about a year ago, the frog was thought to be Lamasi, but has recently been changed to Sirensis.
There are several different morphs of Sirensis including:
Green Sirensis (it is NOT an Understory Green Sirensis)
Highland Sirensis (also known as Standard Lamasi...It is NOT a Highland Sirensis)
Panguana Sirensis
Green Leg Panguana Sirensis
Orange Sirensis (also a Panguana morph)

I'm fairly sure you have a Panguan morph, but I have not worked with Panguana in a long time, and even then only worked with one of them. So I'm afraid that's as far as my ID goes.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have a way to contact the seller? If they knew to call it Sirensis, they may know the full name designation. Unless they called it Sorensyl and then you might have a problem.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a good source of morph info: Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish I could contact the seller since we actually got 6 in the container instead of the 4 he thought were in there-but he didnt have any business cards. Tried to find him on fb but too no avail. The handwriting on the lid was sorensys- small typo made google usless- but it looks like you are all correct! Thanks so much for the info tho, we have 2 males and 3 females, the other male unfortunately died the days after we had gotten them. Here are a couple more pics, just for fun!


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

frogface said:


> Do you have a way to contact the seller? If they knew to call it Sirensis, they may know the full name designation. Unless they called it Sorensyl and then you might have a problem.


It said on the lid Sorensls/sorensys, hard to decipher if its an l or a y.... does that change things a lot? The "might have a problem" has me wondering...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

he just put an "o" where there is supposed to be an "i" it looks like the rest of the name is spelled correctly. congrats on getting a great deal 



RepAddict said:


> It said on the lid Sorensls/sorensys, hard to decipher if its an l or a y.... does that change things a lot? The "might have a problem" has me wondering...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This was at a show, right? There should be a diagram of who had which tables. Maybe you could find that information and figure out who he was. It does make a difference if your frogs start breeding. You won't be able to sell the babies if you can't positively identify the parents (or, at least, you shouldn't).

So far, we know them to be Sirensis. There are multiple types of Sirensis, as Pumilo noted.

Btw, my guess is Orange Sirensis


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

RepAddict said:


> It said on the lid Sorensls/sorensys, hard to decipher if its an l or a y.... does that change things a lot? The "might have a problem" has me wondering...


OK, sorry then. Obviously you didn't mishear your seller. Your seller simply can't spell. 
They are definitely Sirensis (formerly Lamasi). There is no doubt in my mind that they are Sirensis. It is only the particular morph that's in question.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn, I missed the local show again!!!! And I needed more orange Sirensis myself. I bought a group of 5, and immediatly lost 3 to unknown reasons. I "think" I have a pair, I only hear 1 calling in there. Yes, I am fairley certain that the Orange sirensis is Panguana. They are SO much smaller than my Green sirensis, like half the size. My first green sirensis to morph out a few days ago is larger than my full grown Orange Sirensis. If you find out who was selling them, please, contact me, I'd like to add a couple more to my group.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, I just noticed you are in Colorado. That narrows down your possible vendors. I'm going to ask a couple people and see if I can find anything out for you. I do know that there was a group of Panguana Orange Sirensis that used to belong to a Jon. They went to an unknown local, so it is possible you got offspring from those. I'll report back if I can find anything out for you.


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

For sure PDF, one of my males died the day after we got them in the viv. Was actually odd, Thought he was streching his legs back... The realized he wasnt moving  and Pumilo, All i remember of the guy is he was west of Co Springs. I'm going to check with Ken and Lynn from Boas N Balls/Willards/Jurrasic Pets. They are the ones with the big expo van so they should remember beter than I. 
- Off hand question- is a 2 male/3 female group appropriate in a 10 gal viv? I have a 12x12x12 exo pending a bit of wishful thinking- but was debating on seperating a pair into it. it seems to me that 4 like to stay in a medium brom and one prefers to hide under the mossy substrate- is that ok or abnormal


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh and the seller had that california skater vibe, full sleve tattoos. Just Remembered lol- late 30s ish


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

While Sirensis are a great group frog, I wouldn't put more than a pair into a 10 gallon viv, myself. To do the group of 5 in one viv, you might want to look into something a little bigger. I keep my group of 4 Green Sirensis in a 25 gallon.


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

Im trying to adopt out a handful of mollys/guppys to clear out my 29 and convert it over, Shift I work has been sucking my life away and haven't gotten to far with it yet. It on the to do list friday after Xmas  Benn looking at vivs all night trying to decide if well do standard of get a vertical conversion kit. they dont seem to be as arboreal as I had expected so still debating...


----------



## RepAddict (Dec 19, 2012)

Also shopping for Bigger broms and ghost wood. If you know a good store in the denver area for wood/broms let me know. have ended up with a lot of cheap mopani or Grapewood sold as ghost


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Tagawas Garden Center in Parker has a few decent broms usually. Winter months though they usually have less. THey carry alot of decent terrarium plants too. They are about 1 mile south of Arapahoe Road on Parker. They're prolly the largest retail greenhouse in the state. They are definetly larger than Paulinos. Just remember to de-soil ALL your plants before putting them in your viv. Good way to get hitchhikers if you dont. I speak from experience on that one


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And as further evidence of "hitchhikers". I just put a Hemiontis arifolia in my large viv that I JUST de-raoched. I just noticed that the new fronds opening up have aphids.......I desoied it and rinsed it, but didnt bleach it cause ferns can be a bit fragile. Grrrrrr...


----------

